# Adjusting the front truck track hight on 303's



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

This may also apply to other Atlanta type A/F engines:

I notice on my 303 Atlanta when run on my All Aboard panels that the front truck would
often derail. On good track like S-Trax of Fastrak there was no problems. The A/A panels
are not always as level as the other tracks. Since the front truck never had a spring in between it and the holder of it (don't know why Gilbert did not put one in)like other A/F engines;I decided to lower it. I put thin washers inbetween the small screws that hold it in.
The results was no more derailments. I thought I would pass this on.:thumbsup: Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The service drawing doesn't show a spring in there as you state, but they don't show it for the 302 either and I know that item has one. Are you sure it isn't supposed to have a pilot spring? In any case, good to know that a little shim seems to make a big difference.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Larry,

Thanks for the tip, I was having trouble with my A/ 282 derailing in the front, lowered my front truck a little by using washer and she runs good with no derailments.

Thanks again
ameri/flyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Could it be that it needs more weight? In both instances above, the boiler material is plastic. Wonder if adding the washers is actually adding more weight rather than shimming the pilot truck?


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don,

Think they are shims between metal and plastic, raising the shell and lowering the truck.

John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

John -- Yes, I understand that they are acting as shims. What I'm suggesting is that maybe the washers are adding much-needed weight to the front pilot. The plastic boiler shells are much lighter than the old die-cast versions. The die-cast don't seem to have the derailing problem, yet above we see two instances of plastic boilers having a derailing problem. So I'm wondering if rather than shimming the pilot actually helping, the extra added weight of the washers is really what's helping?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

However, I'm still surprised there is no conical pilot spring in these....unless there is supposed to be and it happens to be missing?


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Don, it is probably the weight of the washer helping, adding to the truck weight.

John


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Just to clarify on what I did: I added shims between the the "holder"(the one with the slot that holds the sliding rivet) of the truck and the body(Plastic) of the loco. No weight was added to the truck itself. Also I have never seen
a spring inbetween the holder and the truck. (On any Atlanta) None of my books show a 
spring on any of the Atlanta's. Why they did not put one in is anybodys guess. Could not have
cost that much and they would have derailed a lot less. Hope this helps. Larry


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Larry,
That's what I did.
John


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> John -- Yes, I understand that they are acting as shims. What I'm suggesting is that maybe the washers are adding much-needed weight to the front pilot. The plastic boiler shells are much lighter than the old die-cast versions. The die-cast don't seem to have the derailing problem, yet above we see two instances of plastic boilers having a derailing problem. So I'm wondering if rather than shimming the pilot actually helping, the extra added weight of the washers is really what's helping?


All steamers from the 312 right on up to the 350 have that little spring. I believe the Atlantic's had a different design front truck than the rest of the Gilbert steamer line.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it possible to get small springs and put them between the truck and boiler? Like small shock absorbers.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> Is it possible to get small springs and put them between the truck and boiler? Like small shock absorbers.


yes it is.


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

where could I find some, or do you make them, cutting larger springs down?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

amer/flyer said:


> where could I find some, or do you make them, cutting larger springs down?


PA 8887 is the part number, and PortLines have them.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## amer/flyer (Jan 11, 2014)

flyernut said:


> PA 8887 is the part number, and PortLines have them.:smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks for the info.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> John -- The die-cast don't seem to have the derailing problem,


not true.....my 310 used to derail all the time no mater what length of or strength of spring I put in there.....took it out and tried a washer instead (before reading this post) and no more derailing. :thumbsup:


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

amer/flyer said:


> where could I find some, or do you make them, cutting larger springs down?


I have done this ...found that the spring out of a bic pen is good as well as the short springs in anything that takes small batteries


----------

